# ebuntu 6.10 ppc sur imac g3



## ludo251 (24 Août 2010)

bonjour, voilà j'ai essayer d'installer sur mon imac g3 une ebuntu 6.10 ppc tout se passe bien même le 
redémarrage, mais après l'identification sa se complique les barres et font d'écran ne sont pas visible 
avait vous une idée merci de vos réponse bye bonne soirée ludo251


----------



## ludo251 (24 Août 2010)

ludo251 a dit:


> bonjour, voilà j'ai essayer d'installer sur mon imac g3 une ebuntu 6.10 ppc tout se passe bien même le
> redémarrage, mais après l'identification sa se complique les barres et font d'écran ne sont pas visible
> avait vous une idée merci de vos réponse bye bonne soirée ludo251



Help please


----------



## Tiki10 (9 Septembre 2010)

tu n'as simplement pas un bon parametrage de ton xorg.
Recupere les données techniques de l'ecran ( fouille dans le forum ) et modifie le fichier.


Tiki


----------

